# restoring a WW2  Army truck



## Jonny Boy (4 May 2006)

hey i was just wondering if anyone could help me with figuring out exactly what kind of truck this is. i believe it is 1944. i know it is a Chevy. 

the truck has been sitting in my uncles back property for about 30 years we just moved it to a new location. it is still outside on his property, but now we can get to it,


----------



## ExSarge (4 May 2006)

It would appear to be a CMP (Canadian Military Pattern) 15 cwt. Perhaps some of our experts could way in on this?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 May 2006)

Check out www.mapleleafup.org - the forum there is full of CMP owners and lovers. Looks like the one in this photo on my website -


----------



## Centurian1985 (4 May 2006)

There are many groups across the country who restore old vehicles and take their show to fairs, carnivals, and parades.  Might want to check around and see who the local groups are in your area.  PM me if you are in manitoba area and I can dig up a few names for you there.


----------



## mechanic_chick (5 May 2006)

Saw the guys at work , working on this awhile back. Not really sure what it may be but it looks like it fits into this area.


----------



## pbi (5 May 2006)

I believe it is a White Scout Car (M2 or M3) used by the US Army in WWII. There were a couple of different versions of this vehicle, which had  a "family" connection with the White M3 Halftrack series.

Cheers


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2006)

thanks for the help. i should also add that it has a hydrolic lift in it. so the back lifts up like a dump truck.


----------



## ExSarge (5 May 2006)

The lift is probable a post war modification. Although I have seen photo's of war time mods that transformed these vehicles into mounts for AAA weapons to water carriers and everything in between. I've also heard stories of at least one enterprising 1st Division supple clerk that used his vehicle as a travelling brothel.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2006)

ok thats cool thanks


----------



## geo (6 May 2006)

ExSarge said:
			
		

> The lift is probable a post war modification. Although I have seen photo's of war time mods that transformed these vehicles into mounts for AAA weapons to water carriers and everything in between. I've also heard stories of at least one enterprising 1st Division supple clerk that used his vehicle as a travelling brothel.


8CH built a fake back wall and smuggled "princess louise", a horse they adopted as a mascot, around Europe


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 May 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> 8CH built a fake back wall and smuggled "princess louise", a horse they adopted as a mascot, around Europe



In that vein also (re the 1st Div dude) Jake Walkmeister, a Sergeant in the First Special Service Force, allegedly ran a brothel out of his ambulance in Italy.


----------



## geo (6 May 2006)

and then there was the  "gin palace"................


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2006)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> hey i was just wondering if anyone could help me with figuring out exactly what kind of truck this is. i believe it is 1944. i know it is a Chevy.
> 
> the truck has been sitting in my uncles back property for about 30 years we just moved it to a new location. it is still outside on his property, but now we can get to it,



Nice Hutch, and a good project for a serious restoration project. After the war, these vehilces were sold to farmers etc, and used as farm vehicles for years. I know back in Saskatchewan, and around the farms where I grew up, many of these types and other versions were quite common, yes parked in the bush after being retired years earlier. Seen some universal carriers (BREN), and some Willys MB Jeeps too. 

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## parkie (6 May 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> In that vein also (re the 1st Div dude) Jake Walkmeister, a Sergeant in the First Special Service Force, allegedly ran a brothel out of his ambulance in Italy.


----------

